# How does sms over internet work???



## vishal_313 (Aug 5, 2009)

Hey m 4th yr engg student n as a part f my project i m developng a security systm dat has an infrared transmitter n reciver conntd across d door n wen d security is breached th PC to which it is connected would b intimated..then this Pc has to send an AUTOMATIC alert SMS to d owner over internet.. 
could any xpert hlp me out on hw to use various available free SMS engines for my purpose...

ANy help on hw SMS are sent over internet would be appriciated...


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Thread is closed.

It against TSF policy to help with homework of scholastic projects. Sorry

Also, this is not an SMS service. It will be very helpful if you would not use the abbreviations .

Thanks
Donald


----------

